# tank size



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

My platy gave birth to about 20-30 fry. Its been 2 weeks. I have them in a 5 gallon with a sponge filter and some java moss. Yes the tank is cycled. I've read that their growth size and rate depends on tank size. Is the 5 gallons too small?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With that many fry they should be ok in there about a month but would be better in at least a 20 for better growth.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To get better growth,do waterchanges more often.I do daily waterchanges on my fry tanks,and get phenomenal growth from them.

I mean this in addition to the advice Susan gave.The bigger the growout the better.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello bugoy...

5 G is very small. I wouldn't recommend putting even a small fish in anything less than a 20 G. The reason is a small tank gives even an experienced fishkeeper very little room for error. I have a small 10 G tank, but I only use it to grow plant bulbs, it doesn't have any fish in it.

If you're into keeping fish and I'm sure you are, do yourself and your fish a favor and spring for a larger tank.

B


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the info everyone! getting a 20g asap.


----------

